# Someone Special is Year Old! Havoc!!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc turns one year old on the 4th of June! He has been a fun pup and I kind of miss him being a tiny baby.









Here are a few pics of him from then to now.

At the breeder's about 7 weeks.









In papa's arms on the way home.









Chilin in the yard.









Takin on rusty the bucket!









And big brother Max!









Early track!









Momma's boy!









Leaf baby.









A good gift!









And today, out on the patio-don't mind the nose prints on the window!.









Another from today - my handsome young man!









Hope you enjoy Havoc;s first year - we sure have!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Havoc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Have a great day!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Havoc!!

What a handsome boy you have grown to be!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Havoc!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We LOVE you, Havoc!! Hugs from Patti, and ga-slurps from Grimm! HAPPY B DAY, wonderful, handsome, sweetie-boy Havoc!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday handsome man!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Havoc!!! My God Kathy, where did the time go?


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Havoc! You are one gorgeous boy!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day!!!!!







I love the pictures in the leaves!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Havoc!









Gosh Kathy, time sure does fly, doesn't it? It is hard to believe he is a year already.
What a very handsome boy he is.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Havoc!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Havoc!!! 

Kathy 

Time does fly by, Deejay turned 3, last Tuesday also.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Havoc has the same b day as my Shoshona!!! Great dogs were truely born that day







I'm sending lots of happy birthday wishes!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday!







I love the all of the pictures, especially the puppy ones.







What a cutie


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Havoc!! You are such a fabulous boy!!! I love the picture with Max


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks all!! No special plans for today but we will be at Petco on Saturday so he will get to pick out a toy.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Havoc, my how you've grown!!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWNo special plans for today but we will be at Petco on Saturday so he will get to pick out a toy.


Kathy, you'll have to update us on his birthday toy. Happy 1st B'day!


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

happy bday havoc!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He will probably pick out a new cuz as he killed the squeaky in his old one and he is quite distraught over it!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy belated birthday wishes, Havoc !!!!!
so gorgeous! 
love the pic, lying in front of the flower bed...


----------

